# Aptitude Test-Algebra



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi all, I haven't posted in a while because Ive been busy with work and life but I received a call a few weeks ago to turn in an application. Which I did and received a test date a few days later. Ive been trying to study for the math side of it (the only part I'm really scared about) but I have no idea exactly what to study. I signed up for the job test prep website but it covers a huge spectrum of algebra and math. Some of it ive never seen before. I have been out of school for 11 years now and I need help. My test date is Friday and I'm scared I'm going to bomb it. I also have a algebra work book. Has anyone taken the test recently that could help narrow down what I need to know? I'm afraid I'm studying too much or the wrong thing. I can do the basic algebra (solve for x, plugging in numbers for variables, adding/subtraction/multiplying/division, decimals, fractions) what else do I truly need to know for the test? or is this enough to get through the majority of it, given the fact I'm pretty confident on the reading comp part? The assistant office manager of local 226 in Parsons,ks has already offered me a position as a construction wireman-1, which I have accepted. I start that may 15th, even before i start the apprenticeship program. What will happen if i bomb it? will they fire me? or will they allow me to continue to work as a wireman until i can take the test again and pass it? Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The algebra that is sure to come up is that of the electrical formula wheel. 

You're not going to get word problems about when two trains will meet in Saint Louis.

You will not see anything about complex numbers, imaginary numbers, etc.

You will not see anything about series, probability, statistics or calculus.

Don't expect to find any clever questions about geometry, either.

You should be able to spit out the consequences of paralleled resistors ... versus those in series.

Ditto for capacitors.

You merely need to pass -- don't freak out trying to ace this test.


----------



## Charlienks88 (Jan 14, 2017)

telsa said:


> The algebra that is sure to come up is that of the electrical formula wheel.
> 
> You're not going to get word problems about when two trains will meet in Saint Louis.
> 
> ...


Thanx, I'm just feeling so overwhelmed right now. I just hope that they don't throw in a bunch of stuff i don't know or on test day my brain goes completely blank I'm also worried they'll fire me from the cw position leaving me jobless if i fail


----------

